# Collet extension question



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I would like to order a collet extension from MLCS ,the one for 1/2" router bits but since I have a lot of 1/4" bits I was thinking of using a 1/4" adapter for them.
My question is is it possible to use a 1/4" adapter/sleeve on a 1/4" bit then put both in a 1/2" extension and have no vibration?
I mean would it be the same as using a 1/4" extension?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

It's best to use the right tool for the job but you will have a very small run out by using the adapter sleeve , no way around it because of the split in the adapter but I will say I do it that way from time to time and you will not see a big diff. unless you use big 1/4" shank bits , not the norm..

======



distrbd said:


> I would like to order a collet extension from MLCS ,the one for 1/2" router bits but since I have a lot of 1/4" bits I was thinking of using a 1/4" adapter for them.
> My question is is it possible to use a 1/4" adapter/sleeve on a 1/4" bit then put both in a 1/2" extension and have no vibration?
> I mean would it be the same as using a 1/4" extension?
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you BJ.
I know the run out is only .006" but by the time the adapter and the bit are added vibration could be noticeable but as you mentioned I'll have to limit the size of the 1/4" bits I'm using which is just what I was planning to do .
I"ll be using bits like V groove,spiral , key hole ,the biggest would be a Rabbeting bit.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ken,

MLCS offers the 1/4" and 1/2" w/wrenches as a set for $49..

MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review

I just picked them up (and a bowl bit) to try out a version of Harry's bowl-making technique. I've got the wood. I've got the bits. Now just to get the shop time! <g>


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Ken,
> 
> MLCS offers the 1/4" and 1/2" w/wrenches as a set for $49..
> 
> ...


That's a good price ,may be I'm better off either buying the set or not bother with it at all.
I know if I buy an extension I will only use it occasionally so is it Worth paying that much for occasional use ?I'll see,I may just forget about it.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

distrbd said:


> I would like to order a collet extension from MLCS ,the one for 1/2" router bits but since I have a lot of 1/4" bits I was thinking of using a 1/4" adapter for them.
> My question is is it possible to use a 1/4" adapter/sleeve on a 1/4" bit then put both in a 1/2" extension and have no vibration?
> I mean would it be the same as using a 1/4" extension?
> Thanks for your help.


I only use an extension when I'm deep routing and it's the only way to complete the job. Vibration is my experience. There are three types of 1/2" to 1/4" reducer sleeves, the one on the right is first choice and on the left the last choice.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I only use an extension when I'm deep routing and it's the only way to complete the job. Vibration is my experience. There are three types of 1/2" to 1/4" reducer sleeves, the one on the right is first choice and on the left the last choice.


Thank you for your reply Harrysin.
I see why you like the one the right,The one I have is worst of the 3 so dealing with vibrations using that sleeve is going to be a problem.

I'm not going to get the extensions for now unless I have a project that needs one .

The main reason I thought about buying one was I wanted to use a 1/4" shank dovetail bit in an OP jig and the bit was too short but now instead of using an extension I bought a longer bit and solved the problem .
Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

distrbd said:


> Thank you for your reply Harrysin.
> I see why you like the one the right,The one I have is worst of the 3 so dealing with vibrations using that sleeve is going to be a problem.
> 
> I'm not going to get the extensions for now unless I have a project that needs one .
> ...


George sells extra length dovetail bit sets to suit several dovetail jigs. See 16 pc 1/4 Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig - eBay (item 130413382333 end time Jul-30-10 16:40:49 PDT)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

distrbd said:


> Thank you for your reply Harrysin.
> I see why you like the one the right,The one I have is worst of the 3 so dealing with vibrations using that sleeve is going to be a problem.
> 
> I'm not going to get the extensions for now unless I have a project that needs one .
> ...


You really have made the right choice Ken. The box shown, routed from solid wood was one of less than a handful of projects where I have used the extension.


----------

